# Xue's Possible Blasphemy



## Xue Sheng (Oct 15, 2012)

For those that have been here for awhile you may know better than to mention Michelle Yeoh or I will post as many picutres as I can fit into the follow up post












Well I saw a bit of an old Chinese series (Dong Haiquan) and imagine my surprise when I saw..... Jiajia Chen (Chen Jia Jia)

Also in Legend of the Fist: The Return of Chen Zhen.












Education: *Beijing Sport University Department of Martial Arts *
Skills: Performing, horseback riding and *utilizing ancient weaponry 

*You have been warned.... **


----------



## granfire (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL, I think only when your wife sees it you are in trouble....


----------



## oaktree (Oct 15, 2012)

I am forever into Ah Sa Charlene Choi who is my avatar picture here kissing her friend and co singer Ah Gil Gillian Chung. 

 Go head look at the pictures of her I'll wait...
:fanboy: I know right?! :highfive:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 16, 2012)

granfire said:


> LOL, I think only when your wife sees it you are in trouble....


I should tell you&#8230;

My wife never wears makeup but there is one picture of herform several years ago, before she knew me, where she posed for a photo in makeup,it was back in China and just for fun with friends,  and I have to tell you she looks one heck ofa lot more like Jia Jia Chen then Michelle Yeoh in the photo.... and yes, Iknow I am a lucky man.... for more reasons than just her looks


----------



## oaktree (Oct 16, 2012)

Jia Jia Chen is beautiful. Everyone says my wife she looks like Fiona
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=1C2PRFB_enUS494US498&q=%E8%96%9B%E5%87%AF%E7%90%AA&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bpcl=35277026&biw=1366&bih=667&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=Omt9UI__MInc2AXanoCACw


----------



## crushing (Oct 16, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> For those that have been here for awhile you may know better than to mention Michelle Yeoh or I will post as many picutres as I can fit into the follow up post
> You have been warned.... **





Michelle Yeoh


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 16, 2012)

crushing said:


> Michelle Yeoh














What can I say...old habits die hard


----------



## Ironcrane (Oct 18, 2012)

I also happen to be a big fan of Michelle Yeoh. She was my absolute favorite when I first started watching martial arts movies, and she's still my favorite now.


----------

